# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Περιστέρι - Αγ. Βασίλειος (τέρμα) ΝΕΟΣ. stop...

## msofos

Χαιρετώ όλους...
Προτίθεμαι να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο και να γνωρίσω ακόμα μερικούς "τρελλούς" που ως συνήθως βγάζουν το φίδι απ' την τρύπα.
Μπράβο για το κέφι...
Εχω ένα WRT54G με Alchemy. Θα αρχίσω φυσικά ως client. Κατοικώ στο Περιστέρι στο τέλος της οδού Αγ. Βασιλείου και υπάρχει τριόροφη οικοδομή με αρκετή θέα. Μόλις πάρω ή φτιάξω κεραία θα κάνω scan και βλέπουμε. Στο nodedb έχω την εντύπωση οτι είμαι σωστά τοποθετημένος, όμως ο special φαίνεται βορειότερα ενω δεν θα 'πρεπε γιατι νομίζω οτι είναι Χαϊδάρι (Αττικό). Μερικές πρώτες συμβουλές θα γίνουν δεκτές με ενθουσιασμό. Αναμένω...

Υ.Γ. Node No 4152 
name mspilot
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 52&zoom=16

----------


## nantito

Καλωσήρθες  ::  

http://www.awmn.gr/awmnlinks
http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart
http://wiki.awmn.gr/moin/_d3_f5_f7_e...de_f3_e5_e9_f2 το FAQ.

Υλικό μπόλικο να διαβάσεις, όπως και το φόρουμ...

Καλή αρχή  ::

----------


## special

εκανα update την θεση μου στην nodedb αλλα δυστηχως δεν βρισκει την διευθυνση μου και ο χαρτης δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο γιαυτο εαν θες συμβουλευσου το χαρτη του χαιδαριου για ακριβης θεσης και ατομων.

----------


## msofos

Γειά και πάλι.

Μόλις πριν λίγο είδα την ενημερωμένη θέση σου special και μάλλον είναι η σωστή...

----------


## kkaipa

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους.
Είμαι κι εγώ στην φάση της απόκτησης υλικού, και θά 'θελα να ξέρω με ποιόν κόμβο να κάνω δοκιμές.
Node ID = 4163

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 63&zoom=16

----------


## nantito

kkaipa καλωσήρθες. Από μία γρήγορη ματιά είσαι κοντά στους κόμβους davidcas, tlogic, maxfuels και koem. Από αυτούς μόνο ο κοεμ έχει ΑΡ οπότε προσπάθησε να συνδεθείς σε αυτόν για αρχή.

----------


## Vigor

Απλά να εκφράσω τα σέβη μου για την προσφορά του kkaipa στο φιλοθεάμον κοινό....  ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

kkaipa είσαι ο πρώτος του οποίου τα δεδομένα έρρεαν στο δίκτυο πριν αυτός συνδεθεί.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά σου στα στατιστικά μας.

----------


## nantito

Για πείτε μου και μένα να καταλάβω τι παίζει  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Για πείτε μου και μένα να καταλάβω τι παίζει


Έλα ντε. Μάλλον μου μυρίζει γυναίκα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## msofos

Φρικτή απογοήτευση.

Δανεικό Laptop,
δανεική κεραία Equinox 24db,
κατακόρυφη πόλωση,
ταράτσα,
οπτική επαφή με τη μισή Αθήνα,
όλο το πρωινό σήμερα Κυριακή,
έπιασα μόνο κάποιο κόμβο ¨Αστέρι¨
(δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν στο AWMN) με - 92 db. 
Πίστευα οτι θα πιάσω όλους τους κοντινούς...

Κάποια άποψη κανείς...???  ::   ::   ::  

Linksys WRT54G - Alchemy 6rc1
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 52&zoom=16

----------


## koem

Προφανώς έπιασες το AP του καταστήματος παιδικών παιχνιδιών δίπλα στα Goodys κοντά στο Δημαρχείο. Το δικό μου AP είναι από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού σου αρκετά πιο αριστερά, πάνω από τα κυπαρίσσια του νεκροταφείου. Με λίγη τύχη ίσως με πιάσεις..





> Φρικτή απογοήτευση.
> 
> Δανεικό Laptop,
> δανεική κεραία Equinox 24db,
> κατακόρυφη πόλωση,
> ταράτσα,
> οπτική επαφή με τη μισή Αθήνα,
> όλο το πρωινό σήμερα Κυριακή,
> έπιασα μόνο κάποιο κόμβο ¨Αστέρι¨
> ...

----------


## msofos

Ευχαριστώ.
Θα προσπαθήσω πάλι.

Αραγε υπάρχουν κάποιες σημαντικές ρυθμίσεις (πέρα απ' τις default)
στο alchemy (client), που ίσως δεν έχω στήσει σωστά?

----------


## papashark

> Φρικτή απογοήτευση.
> 
> Δανεικό Laptop,
> δανεική κεραία Equinox 24db,
> κατακόρυφη πόλωση,
> ταράτσα,
> οπτική επαφή με τη μισή Αθήνα,
> όλο το πρωινό σήμερα Κυριακή,
> έπιασα μόνο κάποιο κόμβο ¨Αστέρι¨
> ...


Πρώτον δεν λέγετε κατακόρυφη, αλλά κάθετη  ::  Δοκίμασε και στην οριζόντια (ή καραεπίπεδη  ::  )

Δεύτερον αφού έχεις φορητό, δανείσου από κάπου μια κάρτα με pigtail να κάνεις σωστό site survey.

----------


## msofos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από msofos
> 
> Δανεικό Laptop,
> δανεική κεραία Equinox 24db,
> κατακόρυφη πόλωση,
> 
> 
> Πρώτον δεν λέγετε κατακόρυφη, αλλά κάθετη  Δοκίμασε και στην οριζόντια (ή καραεπίπεδη  )
> 
> Δεύτερον αφού έχεις φορητό, δανείσου από κάπου μια κάρτα με pigtail να κάνεις σωστό site survey.


Καλημέρα "papashark", καλημέρα σε όλους...

Αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι τις περισσότερες φορές τα πράγματα δεν παίζουν με την πρώτη. Χρόνια στο επάγγελμα το έχω καταλάβει. Ήδη μου πέρασε η πρώτη φάπα-αποτυχία και περιμένω να βρω χρόνο για την επόμενη προσπάθεια. Σίγουρα αργά ή γρήγορα θα τα πούμε από το δίκτυο ή/και προσωπικά. Άλλωστε αυτό είναι το ωραίο στην κοινότητα των wireless. Η θέληση για παροχή βοήθειας αφιλοκερδώς, η σύμπνοια, η αλληλοκατανόηση, κ.λ.π. Μερικοί από μας ήδη γνωριζόμαστε. Π.χ. εγώ και ο "kkaipa" είμαστε κουμπάροι...

Επανέρχομαι στο wireless.
α) Επίτρεψέ μου να συνεχίσω να λέω την πόλωση κατακόρυφη, αφού το άλλο είδος πόλωσης είναι η οριζόντια. Η κατακόρυφη ευθεία είναι μόνον μία, και είναι κάθετη στην οριζόντια. Κάθετες (ως προς κάποιες άλλες) υπάρχουν άπειρες.  ::   ::   ::  
β)Μακάρι να ήταν δικό μου το φορητό PC. (Δες τι γράφω πιο πάνω...  ::  )
γ)Υπάρχουν κόμβοι που εκπέμπουν είτε στη κατακόρυφη (κάθετη) είτε στην οριζόντια (καραεπίπεδη) στο AWMN, ή απλά δοκιμάζουμε και ότι παίξει???  ::  
Δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία για την πόλωση???  :: 
δ) Επειδή δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα ασύρματη κάρτα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά του survey με κάρτα, σε σχέση με το WRT54G.
Δώστε μου εξήγηση, αν έχετε την καλοσύνη.  ::

----------


## papashark

α) Μπορεί και να έχεις και δίκιο, πλην όμως εδώ όλοι (ίσως λανθασμένα), κάθετη την λέμε  ::  
β) Θα ήταν ευκολότερα τα πράγματα άμα εύρισκες ένα φορητό να κάνεις scan με pcmcia, εάν δεν βρεις, και με το wrt γίνετε
γ) Τα ΑΡ παίζουν κατά 99.9% σε κάθετη (κατακόρυφη  ::   ::  ), ενώ τα ΒΒ παίζουν τις περισσότερες φορές σε οριζόντια. Στα ΒΒ διαλέγουμε όποια από τις 2 έχει λιγότερο θόρυβο, ή για να απομονώσουμε περισσότερο θόρυβο από τα άλλα δικά μας interfaces. Στα ΑΡ μας περιορίζει η κεραία του ΑΡ, αφού το 99% των όμνι και sector παίζουν κατακόρυφα.
δ) Η διαφορά είναι το netstumbler, ένα freeware πρόγραμμα που κάνει ευκολότερο scan από το wrt, μέσα από windows, με γραφικό περιβάλλον, κλπ.  ::

----------


## APOSG

::  βρίσκομαι στη περιοχή του μετρό αγ αντωνίου μεταξύ πολυκατοικιλων και τρίτου γυμνασίου έχει καταφέρει κανείς να συνδεθεί ?

----------


## papashark

Kαλώς τον !

1) Mην γράφεις με κεφαλαία

2) Διάβασε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart και ακολούθα τις οδηγείες

3) Διάβασε το http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/

4) Αφού γραφτείς στην nodedb, δες ποιοί κόμβοι έχουν ΑΡ κοντά σου, ανέβα στην ταράτσα, προσαναντολίσου και βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία για να δεις και εσύ αλλά και εμείς ποιούς βλέπεις

5) Κανόνισε να πας για καφέ με τους παλιούς και ενεργούς χρήστες τις περιοχής σου.

----------


## kkaipa

Γεια χαρά και πάλι σε όλους τους φίλους που μου απάντησαν στην δημοσίευση.
Θα προσπαθήσω να συνδεθώ στον koem όπως μου υπέδειξε ο φίλος nantito και θα σας πώ.
Ευχαριστώ τον Vigor & τον ngia για τα θερμά τους λόγια.
Ότι περνάει απο το χέρι του καθενός, καλό είναι να το μοιράζεται με όσους έχουν τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα.
Ο Pater_Familias μάλλον κάνει πλάκα γιατί κάθε άλλο παρά γυναίκα είμαι.  ::   ::   ::  
Γεια χαρά φίλοι μου και θα τα πούμε σύντομα.
Α με την ευκαιρία να σας πώ ότι ο msofos ( ο κουμπάρος μου ) είναι χρόνια ηλεκτρονικός καθώς και προγραμματιστής σε αρκετές γλώσσες προγραμματισμού.  ::  
Εγώ είμαι ντιβιντολόγος  ::   ::   ::  --> http://www.dvdstuff.gr
Εάν δεν επιτρέπεται το Link παρακαλώ να με συγχωρήσετε και να το σβήσετε.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έχουμε ρουφίξει υπότιτλους απο εκείιιι...με το τσουβάλι  ::  
Καλώς όρισες και καλά links
(λέτε να κάνουμε later και κανένα mirroring inside?  ::  )

----------


## msofos

Επανήλθα για scan.

Μαζί με κάποια bblinks έπιασα τον AWMN-162.
Αν το 162 αντιπροσωπεύει το node id στο nodedb, τότε έπιασα (οριακά βεβαίως -97db) κάποιον απ' το κέντρο της Αθήνας, (drid Κυψέλη) και δεν έπιασα κανέναν από τόσους που είναι στη γειτονιά μου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Συνεχίζω.  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Y.Γ. α) drid, πώς είναι δυνατόν???
β) Και βέβαια δεν έπιασα και σένα, koem.
γ) μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς από την περιοχή?

----------


## spirosco

Η nodedb μας δινει αποσταση 2.2km και ευνοικη freshnel.
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...52&peerid=3285
Αν δεν εχεις κτιρια να σε εμποδιζουν δοκιμασε να δεις αν πιανεις το awmn-1286.

----------


## koem

> β) Και βέβαια δεν έπιασα και σένα, koem.


Το AP ήταν down την ώρα που επιχείρησες. Αν θες ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## msofos

> Η nodedb μας δινει αποσταση 2.2km και ευνοικη freshnel.
> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athe...52&peerid=3285
> Αν δεν εχεις κτιρια να σε εμποδιζουν δοκιμασε να δεις αν πιανεις το awmn-1286.


Ευχαριστώ που ενδιαφέρθηκες spirosco, αλλά δεν έχω οτική επαφή νότια, λόγω του λόφου του στρατοπέδου (Είμαι πίσω από κεί).
Βλέπω από Β.Α. μέχρι Ν.Α.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν το γεγονός οτι η περιοχή μου είναι ψηλά, επιδρά αρνητικά, δηλ. είμαι έξω από τους λοβούς των κεραιών της γειτονιάς. (Υπερβάλλω ???), Πάντως στο παρελθόν είχα διαπιστώσει τέτοια προβλήματα σε UHF. Να βλέπεις τις κεραίες του Υμηττού από χαμηλα στους πρόποδες, ή από πολύ ψηλά και το πεδιόμετρο να σε βγάζει τρελλό.  :: 
Δε σε "είδα" ακόμη koem. θα συνεχίσω...

Υ.Γ. Πιάνω και το Link 2125-2710, Αμφότεροι βρίσκονται πολύ μακριά μου.

----------


## kkaipa

Μιά τα κρύα που πλακώσανε 2 βδομάδες τώρα, μια τα ταξίδια που μου πέσανε λόγω εργασίας, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα ακόμα.  ::  
Περιμένω και τον κουμπάρο μου ( msofos ) να τελειώσει με την δική του σύνδεση για να ξεκινήσουμε και την δική μου.
Απ ότι διάβασα το που βρίσκεται ο koem είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να συνδεθώ μαζί του.
Είναι στην κάτω πλευρά του νεκροταφείου Αγ. Βασιλείου ( Άλσος ) και η απόσταση είναι περίπου 2 χιλιόμετρα, αλλά χωρίς οπτική επαφή.
Θα γίνει προσπάθεια και θα σας πώ ό,τι νέα υπάρξουν.
Και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά έχω γεμάτους τους δίσκους με movies.  :: 
Να τα σβήσω ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## msofos

Τέλος Σαββατοκύριακου λοιπόν.
Με βρήκε χωρίς σύνδεση και αφού χρησιμοποίησα τα μέσα που μέχρι τώρα απέκτησα (Δανεικά ή/και Ιδια).
Αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή σχεδίων, το επόμενο βήμα μου θα είναι η χρησιμοποίηση πιάτου (ή και άλλων κουζινικών). Εδώ θα βοηθούσε η γνώμη σας για το αν είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση μου (με πιάτο) με ΑΡ σε απόσταση 14 Km το οποίο έπιασα με -93db και θόρυβο -88 db και κεραία 22db. (Μιλώ για το ΑΡ στην Κυψέλη, *drid AWMN-162*). Με πιάτο λέτε να ανέβει το σήμα και να πέσει ο θόρυβος? (κάθε ομοιότητα με το γνωστό ανέκδοτο είναι τυχαία  ::  )
Στο μεταξύ ακούω γνώμες...

----------


## nantito

o drid από όσο γνωρίζω δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος στο υπόλοιπο backbone του awmn, έχει κάνει ένα προσωπικό δίκτυο. Τώρα το γιατί χρησιμοποιεί το awmn σαν πρόθεμα στο essid του, ποιός ξέρει, είναι προσωπικό του θέμα.

Κοινώς, ατύχησες, ψάξε για κάτι άλλο

----------


## stean_202

Σε πρόσφατο scan έπιασα εκτός από το το awmn_162 και ένα δεύτερο ap με ssid awmn_162b , τι παίζει τελικά με τον Drid ;;; Τον ξέρει κανείς προσωπικά;

----------


## msofos

Έπειτα από πολλές προσπάθειες σε αρχική φάση στην περιοχή μου, αλλά και σε επόμενη φάση στην ταράτσα του *kkaipa* χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και με το γεγονός οτι και εκεί έπιασα μακρυνά links χωρίς εν τούτοις να πιάνω ΑΡs που το nodedb δίνει στα 200μ., έχω να υποβάλλω το εξής ερώτημα: *Τα APs εκπέμπουν με omni κεραίες ή με κατευθυντικές*

----------


## nantito

Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι κάτι πολύ βασικό και το γράφει ξεκάθαρα το FAQ του φόρουμ! Για να το καταλάβεις με τη λογική, το ΑΡ έχει σκοπό να "μαζέψει" πάνω του clients που βρίσκονται γύρω από αυτό. Συνεπώς, τί κεραία χρειάζεται...;

----------


## msofos

Πράγματι nantito, η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητη, γι αυτό και την άφησα τελευταία πριν παραιτηθώ από τις προσπάθειες να βρώ σήμα. Πριν πέσω στις χαρτορίχτρες, μάγισες κ.α. και μη έχοντας λογικές απαντήσεις για την αποτυχία μου παρά μόνο οτι πρέπει να είναι κανείς τυχερός και να βρίσκεται "δίπλα" σε AP, σκέφτομαι μάλλον να αναστείλλω το κυνήγι σήματος, να κρατήσω τον εξοπλισμό και να περιμένω...
Ευχαριστώ όσους μπήκαν στον κόπο να απαντήσουν ή να με συμβουλέψουν.  :: 
Χαιρετώ.

----------


## nantito

Εγώ ασχολούμαι εδώ και ένα χρόνο και δεν βλέπω ΑΡ σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 4 χιλιομέτρων, και μάλιστα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ με αρκετό σήμα για να συνδεθώ... Παρόλα αυτά άρχισα να μαζεύω εξοπλισμό για να κάνω έναν ΒΒ κόμβο. Στην περίπτωσή σου θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## msofos

Νομίζω πως ΝΑΙ.
Είχα ήδη αποφασίσει να πάρω ένα πιάτο και να το οδηγήσω με μια bi-quad που έχω φτιάξει και η οποία αποδεδειγμένα λειτουργεί καλά αφού έχει πιάσει από το σπίτι μου ένα εμπορικό AP από το κέντρο του Περιστερίου.
Βέβαια είχα σκεφτεί αυτή τη λύση αν είχα έστω και υποψία σήματος από κάποιον με σκοπό να τον πιάσω καλύτερα ως client. Τώρα με την πρότασή σου με βάζεις σε άλλα "χωράφια" τα οποία θέλουν βοήθεια.

----------


## theinsider

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΗΡΜΑΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ?ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ!ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ?

----------


## papashark

Κλειδώνετε για να αφαιρεθεί μήνυμα.

----------


## msofos

Ανεβάζω (links) κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα μου...

http://users.panafonet.gr/msofos/ima.../Athens_01.jpg
http://users.panafonet.gr/msofos/ima...Penteli_01.jpg
http://users.panafonet.gr/msofos/ima...Penteli_02.jpg
http://users.panafonet.gr/msofos/ima...lo_oros_01.jpg

Σήμερα μπόρεσα να πιάσω και τον maxfuels και μάλιστα με υποτυπώδη κεραία, ... επιτέλους κάποιος.  ::   ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ Σίμο για τη βοήθεια.
Και εις άλλα....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Καλησπέρα Μιχάλη. Ολα θα πάνε καλά απο Τρίτη θα στήσουμε το πιάτο και βλέπουμε. Μην με ευχαριστείς δεν εκανα τίποτα.  ::

----------


## msofos

> Αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι τις περισσότερες φορές τα πράγματα δεν παίζουν με την πρώτη. Χρόνια στο επάγγελμα το έχω καταλάβει. Ήδη μου πέρασε η πρώτη φάπα-αποτυχία και περιμένω να βρω χρόνο για την επόμενη προσπάθεια. Σίγουρα αργά ή γρήγορα θα τα πούμε από το δίκτυο ή/και προσωπικά. Άλλωστε αυτό είναι το ωραίο στην κοινότητα των wireless. Η θέληση για παροχή βοήθειας αφιλοκερδώς, η σύμπνοια, η αλληλοκατανόηση, κ.λ.π. Μερικοί από μας ήδη γνωριζόμαστε. Π.χ. εγώ και ο "kkaipa" είμαστε κουμπάροι...


Και να που τα λέμε πλέον απ' το δίκτυο. Ειμαι client στον maxfuels (awmn-4002 Hub 10.42.48.66) -μπράβο Σιμο-.

----------


## MAuVE

Πάντος αν κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες που δημοσίευσες έπρεπε να είχες πιάσει αρκετά ΑΡ του awmn.

----------


## DotKom

Γιά σας και απο εμένα... εγώ μένω λίγο παραπάνω από τον msofos (Αδμήτου) και σκέφτομαι σε κανα δύο εβδομάδες να αρχίσω την προσπάθεια να συνδεθώ... είναι δυνατόν να μου πεί κάποιος τα πρώτα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνω;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## msofos

Δοκιμή

----------


## atas

> Γιά σας και απο εμένα... εγώ μένω λίγο παραπάνω από τον msofos (Αδμήτου) και σκέφτομαι σε κανα δύο εβδομάδες να αρχίσω την προσπάθεια να συνδεθώ... είναι δυνατόν να μου πεί κάποιος τα πρώτα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνω;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Καλησπέρα. 
Αρκετά κοντά σας μένω και εγώ (Πηνειού) . Το κακό όμως είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα!!!! any help?

----------


## msofos

Atas σε καλωσορίζω στην κοινότητα του AWMN.
Προσπάθησε αρχικά να ενημερωθείς (όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε) από το forum διαβάζοντας τις συχνά υποβαλλόμενες ερωτήσεις (FAQ). 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=21

Επειτα δήλωσε τη θέση σου στο 
http://www.wind.awmn.net/
αν δεν το έκανες ήδη και έτσι θα δεις σε ποιο κόμβο είσαι πιο κοντά και έχεις οπτική επαφή. 
Μετά έρχεσαι σε επικοινωνία με τον "κομβούχο" με e-mail και σχεδόν πάντα βρίσκεις βοήθεια. 

Και βέβαια είμαστε και μεις εδώ...  ::

----------

